# Oliveros El Padrino Edicion Italiana Lucky Lou Cigar Review - Not sure



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm really not sure where to rank this cigar. it had a good flavor through most of it, the darkest wrapper I may have ever smoked, and the price i...

Read the full review here: Oliveros El Padrino Edicion Italiana Lucky Lou Cigar Review - Not sure


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I have tried 2 of these from a 5 pak I bought a couple of months ago. The first 2 had some really bad burn issues and while the taste was ok it never reached it's maximum taste in my opinion. I'm hoping some more time will correct the burn and bump the taste profile a bit.


----------

